# IMR 4350 Powder 8lb Jug For Sale



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I got one 8 pounder in. $151 + Tax.


----------



## rmorgan9718 (May 21, 2012)

*imr 4350*

sent pm, i'll take it

thanks,
rick


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Sold to Rick


----------

